# medical card threshold??



## darbycogs (15 Jan 2010)

does any body know what the threshold is to qualify for a medical card or a doctor visit card thanks


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2010)

Here's a link to the 2009 income guidelines (I haven't heard whether they've been updated for 2010 yet).

[broken link removed]


----------



## mystry4all (15 Jan 2010)

Hey evey situation is different and will be handled different by the officers.


----------



## Bonzo (16 Jan 2010)

*The only change Budget 2010* re Medical Cards is as follows
A 50 cent charge per prescription item is being introduced for medical card and Long Term Illness Card holders, subject to a monthly ceiling of €10 per family. New legislation is required to give effect to this; the expected implementation date is 1st April 2010. 
To get income guidelines and more info follow link below
[broken link removed]

Hope this helps


----------

